# Show Your Pride!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was not expecting to complete this mod to my TV until just before the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally, and make it's debut there.

However, the Oregon DMV had other ideas, and so we made our public debut this last weekend during our 2006 maiden voyage!

















*Viva La' Outbackers! Camp on!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice Doug









Now that is a dedicated Outbackers.com forum master









In your own words

Happy Trails

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice job, Doug!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thats AWESOME!!!! I wonder if it is taken in California yet?

Your Titan wears it well!

Lori


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Very Cool, Doug!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Doug








I still haven't put our plate holder on the front of the Armada yet

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WAY COOL PDX!!!

but does this mean you're changing your 'handle' to OREGON OUTBKR ?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Outlaw Biker???


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Outlaw Biker???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that,s a good one









darrel


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Very cool. Looks good
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's over the top, Doug. Mine is too...welcome to the loony bin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MAN!!!
















That is sure one sweet license plate. I can't even think about how to one-up ya Doug, but I'll put my mind to it (...might take a while)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> MAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could get one too...

OBKRSCOM

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeet Mod









Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought it means "ornery Utah Baker". I am so dense.

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

rev....









Maybe I can convince the bride to get rid of the current *PEBBLES* plate on the truck and get this one, it is available









Doug--I think you are definitely addicted now, looks good, does your state still use that antiquated method to make plates? by stamping them.

kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> rev....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Our's does......

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > rev....
> ...


Gotta entertain the inmates somehow!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> rev....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Doug...but yes Oregon still does this.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Love it, Doug!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> does your state still use that antiquated method to make plates? by stamping them.[snapback]96751[/snapback]​


Oregon uses a mixture of plate styles. The "standard" plate(like Doug has) is stamped. The new ""Crater Lake" plate uses the new screen-printing process.


----------

